# How to get a goat off the bottle?



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok, Princess --perfect name for her. Was the last born of 70 so she got short changed on the feeding a bit. She has been with us since 1 month of age, We got her 0n march 27th and we have failed to get here off of the bottle. Never had this happen before. (granted we are new to goats)

Our living arrangements allow us to know that she is not touching the water dish at all. We tried to refuse her the bottle and she won after 24 of no liquids. We even tried having her watch the others drink ---nothing. She is too "special -in her own mind and since she has her human slaves why lower herself to the water dish"

how long can a little on go with out water before harm to their health happens?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Is she the lone goat? Competition is a good "teacher" when weaning. If she is eating hay and grain then just put water in the bottle...better yet if you are using a nip that will fit a 2ltr jug hang the jug and let her free choice on just water in the bottle. Start diluting at first....

I feed milk to my replacement doelings for a minimum of 3 months, Dam raised go on until breeding time (they'll get plenty big for breeding at 7-8m this way)


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

If she is only five weeks? old, this is too young to be weaned, keep her on the milk until 3 months at least.

I have a goat (Pixie) who is just as you described in temperment, She weaned herself of the bottle. Just started turning her nose up at it, but this was at 5 1/2 months of age, when I normally wean my bottle doe kids.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

_If she is only five weeks? old, this is too young to be weaned, keep her on the milk until 3 months at least._

I was wondering about the weaning myself - my new kid will be about 6-7 weeks old when we get him, so I should still bottle feed him? Ok, I've got two weeks to read - any suggestions!:help:

Anyway, I hope little Princess figures out the whole water thing!

Donna~


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I wean all goats, bottle and mom fed at 8 weeks. I do it by putting all kids together, on their own. The mom fed kids have already learned from mom for drinking and eating and the moms are well into pushing them off teat more than letting them suckle. The bottle kids just copy the mom fed kids. 

Works for me.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree that if she's only five weeks old she's too young to be weaning her. I've weaned at eight weeks, and at twelve weeks, and haven't really seen any major difference in the end results, but five weeks is too young. 

Don't worry, though, if she gets thirsty, she'll drink water.

Does she have fine-leafed hay available, and are you giving her a little bit of grain each day?

Kathleen


----------



## Chinook (Mar 9, 2008)

I wean them at 8 weeks as well. Before weaning though we begin giving them slightly less milk, filling the rest of the bottle with water. It's worked really well for us.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, thank you all. "Princess thanks you too!" --She is a well behaved goat and a true sweatheart. All the other goats babies at this age are using both the bottle and the water dish but this one will not touch the water dish even with milk in it and I was beginning to fear that she would still be on the bottle in 3 years.


----------

